# Is this worth pursuing? (blue light ricer)



## rabidjade (Mar 29, 2007)

The staff at our web site are currently looking for information on someone that I found posted on another forum. I am sure he is a ricer but unsure if he went over the top with his lighting or just "another kid being a kid" that should be ignored. I figured the law enforcement officers (from the kid's area) on here could give us a direction on if we are wasting our time or to pursue this further. Thanks for your time.

RabidJade,
http://policeposers.com

This is the link I got that started all of this:

http://www.youtube.com/user/Barry2485

Here is the information posted on our forums so far found by the staff.



David B. said:


> What do you guys think?-
> http://forums.policeposers.com/index.php/topic,196.msg14912.html#msg14912
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DNorth (Jun 6, 2008)

I can only see the Youtube material, the "Police Poser" links require a membership.

I don't care how old the "kid" is, this is trouble waiting for something to happen, as my uncle would say. 

That car has more lighting than most legit cruisers!!!

Throw the book at 'em!!!


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

I'm pretty sure rabidjade is giving the officers in the suspect's home area a heads-up on this car/kid and should the opportunity arise, to cite appropriately. He's outside my sphere of influence, so no go for me, otherwise I would.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

I think this guy Barry2485 has been discussed before in the wackjob thread.


----------



## Boston Man (May 6, 2008)

Did you actually seen this in person or just online in pictures? 


This kid probably only turns on his lights at car shows and his driveway. You guys cant do anything to the kid if he never turns the lights on while on public roads. So dont waste your time searching for the kid. 

If you dont want to spend your time doing much more important things, then I'd rather have you ticket every Harley for obnoxious, excessive exhaust noise . It's above the legal DB limit and annoying and sounds like shit. Much worse than riced out mustangs with fart cans.


----------



## rabidjade (Mar 29, 2007)

kwflatbed said:


> I think this guy Barry2485 has been discussed before in the wackjob thread.


I did a search for him on here and it came up with no hits.



Boston Man said:


> Did you actually seen this in person or just online in pictures?
> 
> This kid probably only turns on his lights at car shows and his driveway. You guys cant do anything to the kid if he never turns the lights on while on public roads. So dont waste your time searching for the kid.
> 
> If you dont want to spend your time doing much more important things, then I'd rather have you ticket every Harley for obnoxious, excessive exhaust noise . It's above the legal DB limit and annoying and sounds like shit. Much worse than riced out mustangs with fart cans.


1. Web pictures only.
2. We weren't sure when he turned on his lights. A lot of his lights are put in places or arranged in positions that ricers usually don't use but public safety does. That is why we took notice.
3. Our web site doesn't cover Harley motorcycles with loud tail pipes.

With the policeposer forum links, they aren't important as all the information posted above was taken out of those threads. Thanks for the comments everyone.


----------



## GreenMachine (Mar 26, 2007)

Thin yellow line link was hilarious.

http://i221.photobucket.com/albums/dd53/policeposers/thin line/thinlinechart.jpg


----------



## rabidjade (Mar 29, 2007)

GreenMachine said:


> Thin yellow line link was hilarious.
> 
> http://i221.photobucket.com/albums/dd53/policeposers/thin line/thinlinechart.jpg


That chart actually generated some hate mail from the security types.


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

Boston Man said:


> You guys cant do anything to the kid if he never turns the lights on while on public roads. So dont waste your time searching for the kid.


Dont worry with the amount of motor vehicle laws, I am sure we can find something.


----------



## Boston Man (May 6, 2008)

USMCMP5811 said:


> You think a rustang with fartcans sounds better than a Harley?  You sir, need your head examined. :wm::NO:


They both sound like shit. My point is not that the Mustake sounds better, it's that the harley is much more annoying. Both are a negative in my book (which is a good read btw), one just just more negative.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Boston Man said:


> This kid probably only turns on his lights at car shows and his driveway. You guys cant do anything to the kid if he never turns the lights on while on public roads.


Someone correct me if I'm wrong and while this may be somewhat out of the scope of what Boston Man was getting at, I've never known there to be a public way or operation element for 90/7E.

Whether he's in his driveway or on the highway, I'd say his intent to imitate police authority is dangerous either way.


----------



## Boston Man (May 6, 2008)

OfficerObie59 said:


> Someone correct me if I'm wrong and while this may be somewhat out of the scope of what Boston Man was getting at, I've never known there to be a public way or operation element for 90/7E.
> *
> Whether he's in his driveway or on the highway, I'd say his intent to imitate police authority is dangerous either way.*


As long as he doesnt try to pull anybody over, or try anything else that only cops have the authority to do, or turn the lights on on the street, then there should be no problem.

If it were illegal to just turn his lights on while on private property because of impersonation, then it would be illegal for little timmy to dress up as Officer Safety on Halloween.


----------



## Boston Man (May 6, 2008)

^ Good find. I was wrong then.

It says no flashing red lights. But some cars use their red tail lights as turn signals.


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2009)

Boston Man said:


> ^ Good find. I was wrong then.
> 
> It says no flashing red lights. But some cars use their red tail lights as turn signals.


 My 2009 crystal ball shows a bus ride in your near future..............


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

> Read further, I also highlighted the part about blue......


Or just stop now and go away with a shred of dignity.


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2009)

USMCMP5811 said:


> Chapter 90: Section 7E. *Display* of red or blue lights on vehicles; permits; revocation; violations


Key word is "display". I asked Pat Rogers a few years ago if a non-powered blue light visible from the outside of the car was a violation of 90-7E, and his response was........"all day long".


----------



## DNorth (Jun 6, 2008)

I still say throw the book at 'em.

The car show idea is just laughable, no matter what the person's age. Those kinds of lights say one thing, loudly and clearly: WHACKER!

Well perhaps two things...whacker, and impersonator waiting to happen (or in progress).

I grew up in a family that was heavily into automobiles and I've been going to car shows for about 30 years. Never once, ever, not a single vehicle, can I ever recall seeing display a single flashing bulb, let alone so many of them, nor have I heard any of my family members who show cars all summer long (about half my family) ever even think of putting any kind of flashing light on a car. Even on the few replica restored police vehicles I have seen at shows, not a single flashing, rotating, or oscillating bulb, strobe tube, LED, or anything!


----------



## lawdog671 (Sep 20, 2005)

USMCMP5811 said:


> Read further, I also highlighted the part about blue......


What ever happened to keeping your mouth shut if you don't know what you're talking about..
The fact you compared a Harley exhaust to a ricer with a fart can should've cued us in...


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

OT: Has anyone posted that "Thin Line" chart over at Private Occifer yet? They might get a kick out of it...


----------



## rabidjade (Mar 29, 2007)

dcs2244 said:


> OT: Has anyone posted that "Thin Line" chart over at Private Occifer yet? They might get a kick out of it...


Uhh, I got the idea from that poser enriched site. Someone from there found it and posted it in a thread that was deleted after 3 days. After a few hate emails and vandalism on our staff blog within a day of showing up over there, I figured it hit a few nerves. I haven't been back there in a few weeks over the blatant "security=police" personalities with a board being run by an organization that has supported that stance.


----------



## lawdog671 (Sep 20, 2005)

USMCMP5811 said:


> LawDog, i think you quoted the wrong person Bro... :ermm:


Operator error my friend.....sorry

Meant you went so far as to highlight things and he was still wrong...


----------

